# Drying Towels -vs- Chamois Leather



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Just a lazy Saturday morning muse. I'm wondering if I'm alone in my findings? 

For a couple of years I've been trying various drying towels and I've come to the conclusion that none of them leaves as good a finish as my chamois leather. Additionally, all the drying towels I've used have marred the finish in some way, even if Last Touch is used. The leather doesn't. It's not about technique either as I've tried everything. 

So, am I alone, or has anyone else had "issues" with drying towels that, given the hype, don't make sense? 

Matt


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've personally not had a problem with drying towels and use the fluffy blue ones that every man and his dog seems to sell these days. I find they're less effort to use than a leather as well and find the use of Last Touch doesn't always necessarily help - on my Focus spray the car or lightly misting it over the towel first doesn't help and makes it more difficult to use. On the Golf, misting the towel seems to help disperse and collect the water - I have no idea why, but I'm happy enough using a towel. Still got an old leather if I want to use it for anything.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I did a test (Got a video somewhere) of a drying towel vs a chamois leather and TBH there was no difference.

If anything the chamois was easier to use and did appear to leave a nicer shine (Probably didn't but seemed that way)

I'm not into the thought process of dissing the older methods as there is no proof that either are better. Personal opinion i suppose


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Towels are safer if your drying your car outside on anything but a very still day. As dust etc can be blown back onto your paint.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Serious said:


> Towels are safer if your drying your car outside on anything but a very still day. As dust etc can be blown back onto your paint.


Using a towel also has this risk though.

I like using towels and always do but on my own car and van, the chamois comes out :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Agreed

Its all about mnimising the risk.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Serious said:


> Agreed
> 
> Its all about mnimising the risk.


:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Recent towel convert (last 12 months) here, I find them much better, especially when new... but I think they can deteriorate with incorrect washing etc... but in a similar way, I used to find a Chamois got much worse with age too.


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been using a Towel for the last 6 months and find them much better and quicker to use. have previously used a chamois for years.I'm not sure if towels are safer than a chamoise i'm no expert.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been using towels since joining here but before then the Autoglym snythetic chamois in fact just got another before joining here, as after 12 years constant use i thought i better get another.


----------



## billmassey (Aug 10, 2010)

I was happy with my Autoglym Synthetic chamois but loads of people on here said they can produce swirls so i bought an mf towel and it's no where near as easy or quick as a chamois and to dry the vehicle. Also you seem to need more passes than a chamois, which is increasing the risk of swirls etc.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with ^^^^ I find it takes more passes with a towel also, I still use my chamois for drying wheels etc and have another that I sometimes use to dry as I find it quicker, as for the swirls, I find no difference to be honest


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate chamois leather, I had two and found them a real pain to use. But the MF drying towels are incredible - so much quicker and absorb much easier and dont get soaking wet like a chamois does.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

After using a drying towel, I'd never go back to a chamois leather, find drying towel alot easier to use leaves a better finish on my car. :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Didn't you want to include a "blade" in this debate


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't really see how using a chamois leather scratches.swirls your paint?! Like a lot of claims on this forum, these is no proper evidence to back them up. I find chamois leather to be a bit quicker than a towel and they work better on cars with no protection. I use both towels and a chamois, depends on how I feel.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Towels are faster no doubt. If you really want to reduce marring use them to pat dry or place on panel and swipe off.

Can't do that with a chamois.


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Always use towels, I find the Megs Waffels pretty good.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, get the yellow plush drying towels from i4detailing, polished bliss etc. and pat-dry with them - they're awesome. The chamois will create friction and induce surface marring.

But, now I use a water filter and a blow-dryer. No contact. And therefore no defects from drying the car at all. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you've got decent enough protection on the car you can use an open ended hose to rinse most of the water standing on the car away, this will leave very little behind to mop up with a towel thereby reducing the risk of marring.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

MattOz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a lazy Saturday morning muse. I'm wondering if I'm alone in my findings?
> 
> ...


have you tried autoglym aqua dry chamois..........i found these v good until i discovered towels....


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

james_death said:


> i have been using towels since joining here but before then the autoglym snythetic chamois in fact just got another before joining here, as after 12 years constant use i thought i better get another.


ditto


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a drying towel man.

Use one of the standard blue with red edging towels which does most of the car, then I follow up with a mini miracle dryer for any water that runs out of the usual suspect places.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I always used a chamois until I discovered this site, but now I'm a towel convert too.

I have a selection of waffle-weave and plush "fluffy" towels that I use at the moment, and although I haven't yet decided which ones I like most for drying, I am sure that I'll never go back to leather.

Leather always felt "sticky" on the paint to me, and I seemed to spend half my time wringing the damn thing out. The towels I have hold much more water before I even have to think about wringing, and glide over the surface much more smoothly when I wipe rather than blot.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Always used a chamois but always hated using them and never got on with them but didn't know of an alternative way of drying my car until finding this site. Now own six towels and have converted 2 other people to using towels instead.


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

I'm currenly shopping on elitecarcare and wondering what drying towel to buy. Which one would you reccomend me that is available on that site?

I currently use a variety of chamois along with the Meguiars water magnet and I'm not satisfied as it only works well when dry on the first car, after that it's useless until dried out completely, so I'm stuck with the chamois.
Please help :wall:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

A chamois, blade, or towel can all be fine. As someone said it's the grit/dust that can potentially cause swirling/scratching. 

Even a regular sponge is OK if used properly i.e. not straight onto a dirty car without some form of pre-wash.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Towel all the way and have done for years and years now. 

First things first - you want a GOOD towel, not the crappy £3 kent cloths from Asda. I have the CYC huge fluffy towel and can dry my whole car in less than 10 minutes without even needing to wring it out. 

As for safetly - a leather is a flat surface. If you still have dirt on the paint and then drag a leather over it then it will drag that dirt over the surface. 
Microfibre's are thick - if you put that on your paint it draws water and dirt up into it reducing the amount of dirt that can be dragged around on your paint. 

Any one still using a leather - buy a good large drying towel from somewhere like CYC or the other places and you will never use your old crusty leather ever again.


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Towel all the way and have done for years and years now.
> 
> First things first - you want a GOOD towel, not the crappy £3 kent cloths from Asda. I have the CYC huge fluffy towel and can dry my whole car in less than 10 minutes without even needing to wring it out.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I find Towel care alot easier too. I hate it when the leather completely dries out. yucky.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

oz7 said:


> I'm currenly shopping on elitecarcare and wondering what drying towel to buy. Which one would you reccomend me that is available on that site?
> 
> I currently use a variety of chamois along with the Meguiars water magnet and I'm not satisfied as it only works well when dry on the first car, after that it's useless until dried out completely, so I'm stuck with the chamois.
> Please help :wall:


I would recommend any of the following from that site mate

Chemical guys ultra absorbant 25" x 36" towel
Elite gentle Giant 36" x 24"
Elite wonder drying towel 24" x 30"
Elite super plush drying towel 60cm x 90cm
This is one I'd get - Elite XL plush deep pile towel - 60cm x 90cm


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Sheeting the water off with an open hose made the biggest difference to my technique. previously the water was beading so much that I soaked my drying towel just on the bonnet. It was then a nightmare to wring out and dry the rest of the car.

Now I sheet all the water off. There is very little left on the car and I can dry it off using my blue drying towel without having to wring it out.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I do that with the pressure washer - hit the metal at a shallow angle with the stream and bobs your uncle - water gets washed off easily. 

Just make sure if you do that and then use any kind of drying tool that the paint is perfectly clean before you start buffing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

oz7 said:


> I'm currenly shopping on elitecarcare and wondering what drying towel to buy. Which one would you reccomend me that is available on that site?
> 
> I currently use a variety of chamois along with the Meguiars water magnet and I'm not satisfied as it only works well when dry on the first car, after that it's useless until dried out completely, so I'm stuck with the chamois.
> Please help :wall:


I have Chemical guys miracle dryer,and it is fantastic..
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/chemi...sorbent-towel-25-x36-.php?manufacturers_id=51


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pats his new Aeolus TD-901:wave:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

packard said:


> Didn't you want to include a "blade" in this debate


:lol:

Thanks for the replies everyone. You've kinda cemented my thoughts that it's horses for courses and mostly all about minimising the risk when drying.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

It's really not horses for courses, a good drying towel will dry a car with substantially greater ease than a good leather. Think of the difference between a rubbish synthetic chamois and a properly decent leather one. Then use that difference and apply it to a properly good leather and a properly good towel.

The only thing that is debatable IMO is the fact that a microfibre towel causes less damage when drying than a leather.


----------



## oz7 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for your tips, I'll probably order a few of the products recommended and see for myself which one works the best and then stick to it.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> The only thing that is debatable IMO is the fact that a microfibre towel causes less damage when drying than a leather.


You're spot on that the damage aspect is debatable. Many on DW would have you believe that leathers are the devils work 

My Sapphire Black BMW gets scratched/marred with drying towels. And yes, I've tried all sorts of fluffy, waffle weave, plush etc types. With my decent leather, there are no discernable marks left. Ultimately, this means that I'm not having to machine polish it once a month to keep the finish up to standard, which is great news in my book.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

a proper leather will set you back the best part of £50, and should last a lifetime..... however i've ditched mine as towels are easier to work with, easier to clean, and cheaper to replace.


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Use to use a chamois then a Blade but nothing beats a good towel.
Autobrite Deluxe Fluffy Drying Towel is very good


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

MattOz said:


> You're spot on that the damage aspect is debatable. Many on DW would have you believe that leathers are the devils work
> 
> My Sapphire Black BMW gets scratched/marred with drying towels. And yes, I've tried all sorts of fluffy, waffle weave, plush etc types. With my decent leather, there are no discernable marks left. Ultimately, this means that I'm not having to machine polish it once a month to keep the finish up to standard, which is great news in my book.


Pat dry would be my suggestion. Get the biggest towel you can lay your hands on and then just pat it dry. I've been told that Demon Shine stuff really helps to disperse water to, so if you put that on first you'll have far less to dry in the first place.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> Pat dry would be my suggestion. Get the biggest towel you can lay your hands on and then just pat it dry. I've been told that Demon Shine stuff really helps to disperse water to, so if you put that on first you'll have far less to dry in the first place.


I've tried that approach already and it makes little difference. Pat dry with Megs last touch etc etc. Still left marks. I'd be better off taking it down to the Poles!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

MattOz said:


> I've tried that approach already and it makes little difference. Pat dry with Megs last touch etc etc. Still left marks. *I'd be better off taking it down to the Poles!*


I litterally just shuddered at my desk when I saw that and it has nothing to do with the very cold air con.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Matt_Nic said:


> I litterally just shuddered at my desk when I saw that and it has nothing to do with the very cold air con.


:lol:


----------

